
The Higgins Boat: Wood, Steel, and Purpose - smacktoward
http://smallwarsjournal.com/jrnl/art/the-higgins-boat-wood-steel-and-purpose
======
rjsw
The Normandy landings were not in the Bay of Biscay.

~~~
stoolpigeon
It's funny because Operation Ironside - the operation to trick the Germans was
intended to get the Germans to believe that the landings would be in the Bay
of Biscay.

------
douche
WW2, the original Worse Is Better:

M4 Sherman

PT Boats

Liberty ships

Almost everything the Soviets built

~~~
jalayir
> Almost everything the Soviets built

The T-34. The epitome of sound, sensible, pragmatic engineering.

~~~
rangibaby
In the early part of the war the T-34 outclassed everything the Germans had.
More were lost to mechanical failure than enemy action. As the war went on,
the Soviets continued to simplify it until it became classic example of Soviet
design we know about today (like the AK-47).

The extreme weather conditions and lack of availability of spare parts in the
USSR lead to some awesome engineering:

Soviet aircraft can operate from the world's shittiest airfields:
[https://youtu.be/uWUG1FuALaw](https://youtu.be/uWUG1FuALaw)

MiG-29 has extra intakes on top so it doesn't suck in junk from said
airfields: [https://youtu.be/MpPSPQq7oas](https://youtu.be/MpPSPQq7oas)

Russian trucks: [https://youtu.be/5BRu-XGKdgU](https://youtu.be/5BRu-XGKdgU)

